# [SOLVED] fbcondecor - No image during kernel boot

## samo

Hi,

I updated my system to fbcondecor, but now I can see the console image only in the end of the boot process after the following message is prompt:

- Setting user font

- Setting frame buffer console images

The resolution is switch correctly to 1024x768

I'm using

- kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r6

- splashutils 1.5.2.1

The kernel is compiled with these framebuffer options:

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_UID=0

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_GID=0

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

```

And I also recompiled klibc and emerge v86d.

grub.conf looks like this:

```
root   (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 splash=verbose,theme:emergence video=uvesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1024x768-32@75 console=tty1

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

I added the fbcondecor init script to the boot level.

Could somebody help me, please?

ThanksLast edited by samo on Tue Feb 05, 2008 7:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## blu3bird

Your initrd is probably broken. What's in it and how did you create it?

----------

## samo

There was a link anywhere in a threat. But I can't find it.

```
# cat /usr/share/v86d/initramfs

dir /dev 0755 0 0

nod /dev/console 0600 0 0 c 5 1

nod /dev/tty1 0600 0 0 c 4 1

nod /dev/zero 0600 0 0 c 1 5

nod /dev/mem 0600 0 0 c 1 1

dir /root 0700 0 0

dir /sbin 0755 0 0

file /sbin/v86d /sbin/v86d 0755 0 0

```

Additionally I added these kernel options:

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

```

----------

## samo

Could someone help?

----------

## longshot

Did you use splash_geninitramfs to generate your ramfs?

----------

## samo

```
# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 -r 1024x768 emergence

o Creating directory structure..

o Copying /sbin/fbcondecor_helper..

o Copying themes..

  - emergence

o Creating initramfs image..
```

But it does not help. The background is still black.

----------

## longshot

Only missing option in kernel configuration from what you have list is

```

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

```

But it seems that must be enabled in order to set

```

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

```

which you list.

I also have some other settings

```

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

and some other fonts

```

Quite a few reports of problems with nvidia drivers and vts (not sure if you have nvidia).

Also suggest try with 2.6.24 (and check bug 207550)

I guess should also double check /boot has the ramfs and that contents are ok (unpack it).

----------

## samo

Sorry, the options are already activated, but I forgot to post them earlier.

The problem is solved now, but I don't know why. Maybe it is necessary to run splash_geninitramfs with mounted boot partition.

Thank you very much for your help.

----------

